# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  sv.duh babinjace novosti

## malo janje

hy evo ja rodila prije tjedan dana i mogu vam reci da sam jako happy mada mi je porod bio jako tezak imam 40 sava na odjelu su bili jako ljubazni. ovak u 5 je sati toplomjer pa u 8 vizita  dorucak u 8,30 pedijatar ti dodje u 11 posjete su od 4-5 itd sestre su ok i hoceju doci kad ih zoves i usred noci.sto se tice roominga beba je s tobom 24 sata sam ti ga odnesu u 7,30 i donesu u  9,30  u to ih vrijeme kupaju sestra a odjela pedijatrije dolazi u 3 i 21 sat presvuci bebu.ja malog nisam imala kod sebe odmah nakon poroda tek nakon 12 sati sam ga dobila kazu da se malo odmorim. eto to je uktatko svjeze info. s sv,duha

----------

